# Vorstellen



## Teichforum.info (8. Nov. 2004)

Guten Morgen zusammen.
Gerade bin ich durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen und muß sagen, es gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.
Da habe ich es auch gleich mal zu meinen Favoriten  gehämmert.

Da werde ich mich mal vorstellen.
Ich bin weiblich, 43 Jahre alt und habe seit 4 Jahren einen Teich. Im letzten Frühjahr haben wir aus einem Biotop einen Koiteich gemacht, also neu angelegt. Eigentlich haben wir den ganzen Garten neu angelegt weil wir einen Zengarten wollten. Da sollten natürlich auch die Fische ein neues artgerechteres zu Hause bekommen. Den alten Teich hatten wir  mit dem Haus übernommen nur leider war er in keinem guten Zustand mehr.
Wenn ich mich hier im Forum erst einmal richtig eingelebt habe, werde ich euch sicher auch noch ein paar Bilder zeigen.
Tja was gibt es noch viel über mich zu sagen was ihr nicht mit der Zeit ohnehin mitbekommen werdet?
Ich bin verheiratet, habe einen Hund und keine Kinder ;-) und übe den harten Jobi einer Hausfrau aus. ;-)

An sonsten freue ich mich eure Bekanntschaft zu machen und hoffe auf ein gutes Auskommen miteinander.

LG
Mienchen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Nov. 2004)

Sorry aber bin mienchen ohne 61. habe mich gerade erst angemeldet und hoffentlich jetzt kein Gast mehr


----------



## StefanS (8. Nov. 2004)

Na, dann mal herzlich willkommen im Forum !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (8. Nov. 2004)

Hallo mienchen,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum...auf gutes gelingen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Nov. 2004)

vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung


----------



## Annett (9. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Mienchen,

auch von mir _HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN_  im Forum!


----------



## Hercules (9. Nov. 2004)

Hallo mienchen,HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN hier im Forum ! und viel Spaß hier.



Gruß Hercules


----------



## birdy (9. Nov. 2004)

*Hallo*

Servus Mienchen
Ich freu mich, daß du mit dabei bist.
Einen coolen Teichwächter hast du, reizend wie er da vom Gebüsch hervorschaut. Ist das euer Hund?[schild=random fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Herzlich Willkommen[/schild]


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Mienchen   

Auch ich schließe mich den Willkommensgrüßen der anderen Mitglieder Herzlich an


----------



## Dr.J (10. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Mienchen,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Nov. 2004)

danke,danke freut mich auch sehr euch kennen lernen zu dürfen.
@birdy
ja das ist unsere Hexe, die passt immer auf das der __ Reiher nicht kommt und versteckt sich gerne 
Warte erst mal bis ich das Bild von ihrer Untat poste als sie versuchte sich unter den Bachlauf her zu buddeln  
Aber sonst ne liebe, treue Seele.

Gruß
Mienchen


----------

